# KitchenAid Icemaker in door will not dispense



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.acmehowto.com/howto/appliance/icemaker/diagicemaker.php


----------



## stuartmiller450 (May 19, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the link -- it didn't mention my issue, but I appreciate it nonetheless. You never know when you'll need info


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

pull the two wires going to the motor, hook up a voltmeter , hold the door switch closed and then try the dispenser. It could the the dispenser switch.


----------

